

What do you think of my simple startup landing page? - akos
http://www.chilledlime.com/sorry.php?referer=hn

======
digitalWestie
It would be nice if you eliminated a few lines -

"You suddenly realise that you need to find a web hosting service to host your
super cool site..."

"Obviously you need a pro plan.. not just an amateur(<-sp check!) free one..."

"You start Googling for some services..."

Perhaps you could cut some out like so:

"You realise that you need a pro web hosting service to host your super cool
site..."

Also, consider spacing the lines out more. Compare the screen that starts "You
are really in a hurry to choose one..." vs the screen that starts "But
then..."

~~~
akos
Thanks for the tips! Corrected the typo... and I am thinking about changing
the lines you suggested!

~~~
getoffmalawn
Amateur is the correct spelling. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amateur>

~~~
akos
Oh yes, sorry...corrected it finally! Thanks!

------
Capricornucopia
I like ChilledLime. I signed up. BTW, I run a start up that offers web
development, web hosting, IT security, and data centre services. We have a big
ass server room in downtown Toronto. Could we help each other out (promotion,
crosslinking, etc.)? <http://cyberialabs.coldstream.ca>

------
sddhrthrt
More contrast on the site, please. Elegance of the fonts is just not visible.
You could use better fonts, but that is my personal opinion again.

I think you have hit a sweet spot - with the Q&Opinion model, if you implement
it well. I signed up!

------
splatzone
Seems nice but the rage comic illustrations are a bit irritating. That's just
my personal taste though, I'm sure most people won't mind :)

------
sharemywin
seems easy enough to follow. I signed up for early access. I'm not sure how
you make money though. I doubt I'd pay for it. what's the differnce between
yahoo answers, quora? expert exchange?

~~~
akos
Thanks for signing up!

Money making will be a problem of the future..not thinking about that
now..just thinking about growing and expanding now!

I am not planning to make ChilledLime a payed service.. so all functions will
be free.

To answer your question:

Yahoo answers, Quora and EE are all about questions and answers. ChilledLime
is all about questions and opinions.

On, for example, Quora...you can't ask questions where you ask for the
people's verdicts and viewpoints!

For better understanding:

An example question on Quora: "What are some funny things to do if you find
your friend left their account logged into Facebook on your computer?"

An example question on ChilledLime: "What is the best hyper-local hotel
discovery app on iPhone?"

~~~
codezero
The question in your example for ChilledLime is completely appropriate on
Quora. There's nothing preventing a question from soliciting personal
viewpoints.

~~~
akos
Just found this:

[http://www.quora.com/Quora-Question-Policies-and-
Guidelines/...](http://www.quora.com/Quora-Question-Policies-and-
Guidelines/Are-poll-and-survey-questions-allowed-on-Quora)

"Poll questions ask individuals for their opinions, preferences, habits, or
other data without also asking those individuals how or why.Here are some
examples:

    
    
        Did you vote for McCain or Obama?
        What is your favorite color?
        What type of laptop do you own?
        What is your favorite bar in San Francisco?
        How many friends do you have on Facebook?
        How often do you brush your teeth?"
    

They say that these type of questions are not allowed!

~~~
codezero
Actually, that should be updated. Only poll questions are not allowed, survey
questions are, the "what do you think of..." ones are fine now.

The rules are a bit nebulous between poll/survey but generally they are
loosely enforced, the main thing that's not allowed are ones where the
question offers a set of specific choices and asks for the answerer to choose
one.

------
bobsoap
How are you differentiating against Yahoo! Answers, Quora, StackExchange, and
the likes? That's the question you should ask yourself. Then proceed to answer
it on your landing page.

Right now I don't know why the world needs yet another opinion/answers site,
and your LP fails to communicate that.

